# 2010 - 20 Best US Cities for TOTing



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.zillow.com/blog/zillow-ranks-20-best-cities-to-trick-or-treat/2010/10/18/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting analysis. I did like this one comment made by a reader:

"Also, no one in their right mind trick or treats in dc. Except for mayabe a block or two on capital hill, the last place I or most people would take their kids is into the city. Your crime data on DC must be off if it made the top 20."

:jol:


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to know what criteria they used to compose this list.

Woohoo! Phoenix #20!
To be honest we haven't been getting much in ToTs in my neighborhood. Anyone have any ideas how to change that?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

sickNtwisted said:


> I'd like to know what criteria they used to compose this list.


"To provide a more holistic approach to trick-or-treating, the Zillow Trick-or-Treat Housing Index was calculated using four equally weighted data variables: Zillow Home Value Index, population density, Walk Score and local crime data from Relocation Essentials. Based on those variables, the Index represents cities that will provide the most candy, with the least walking and safety risks."


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow. I'm surprised that my home address in New Jersey wasn't even mentioned on the list. They need to recalculate their stats!


----------



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL, @ San Francisco...there's like NO TOTs here but tons of adult entertainment for the holiday. Maybe it's different in other areas but, I've seen maybe 10 TOTs here in nearly as many years.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

YAY, We're #19, We're #19!!!

Anytime San Antonio is in the top twenty and it's not referring to fattest or other derogitory items, its good.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah! We are #7.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Maybe they should redo the ranking? Just talk to school teachers on November 1st when they kids have overdosed and are drooling on their desks?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No because then Chicago will drop down to 50. Then I loose bragging rights.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

daBOOhouse said:


> YAY, We're #19, We're #19!!!
> 
> Anytime San Antonio is in the top twenty and it's not referring to fattest or other derogitory items, its good.


Hahaha, that one cracked me up about San Anton... but then again, Dallas wasn't even ON the list, so I shoulnt be cracking wise comments, lol (No one in Dallas knows HOW to walk, lol. People here drive from house to house to TOT, no lie)


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm an old school Chicago girl trying to bring the experience to Boise Idaho. Let's hope it catches on.


----------

